# Possibly looking to rehome my 11 mo old gsd.



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

Due to the fact I am a college student about to graduate and not knowing where I will be in the near future I am considering rehoming my 11 mo old gsd. I just don't know if I will be able to house him due to the fact I will be very busy and the LAST thing I would want to do is have a beautiful gsd who is neglected. It breaks my heart but I really need to focus on getting my career established. He was a gift given to me by my girlfriend. Which I had no idea of and would have like to been consulted on the situation. But over the 9 or so months I have had him I have gave him my full unconditional love, exercising him daily, playing with him, making sure he was healthy and happy. It hurts to think about letting him go but at the same time I think it will hurt worse the longer I have him and the more I become attached. He is a great dog but it takes alot to have a dog like him which unfortunately I do not have. Of course he would need to go to the right person. I have full papers and everything on him. If anyone is interested let me know I would prefer to talk details via email or telephone. I do know that I love the breed though. It was my first gsd, and as soon as I am finally settled down with a home of my own I will be getting one for good. So if anyone may be into it let me know. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you need to be very honest about the issues you have with this dog. Re homing him with someone who has no experience and says "hey I'll take him",,without knowing about his aggression issues, is a big liability .


----------



## Mguz11 (Aug 2, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> you need to be very honest about the issues you have with this dog. Re homing him with someone who has no experience and says "hey I'll take him",,without knowing about his aggression issues, is a big liability .


I understand. I am getting some stuff for posting 2 other threads so for that I apologize if I went about this the wrong way. I would make sure I took the proper precautions before giving him away. Once again sorry everyone for blowing the forum up I'm just trying to do the right thing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Dup thread. Follow link.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=328154


----------

